
Wehrum, Pennsylvania: A coal mining ghost town hidden in the woods - abhiminator
https://www.atlasobscura.com/places/wehrum
======
reustle
I grew up exploring stuff like this on dirt bikes in eastern and central
Pennsylvania with my friends.

If you like this you'll definitely love Centralia

[https://www.atlasobscura.com/articles/centralia-
pennsylvania...](https://www.atlasobscura.com/articles/centralia-
pennsylvania-2014)

Fires under the town have been burning for decades.

~~~
esturk
Interesting, I think some people said this was an inspiration for Silent Hill.

Looking at the map, the closest distance to a water source is the Susquehanna
River which is about 15 miles away. Would it be feasible to pump water from
all that way to build a geothermal plant? It seems like it's an awful waste of
energy.

~~~
reustle
The issue is that the fire constantly moving around the area. By the time you
build something it would not be burning there anymore.

------
rplst8
This is about 10-15 miles from where I grew up. There are several of these
ghost towns that dot the area where mining, iron furnaces, or coke ovens once
existed. There is one town not too far from this one that is now under 10-20
feet of water as it was flooded when the Conemagh dam was built.

~~~
reustle
For the curious
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Livermore,_Pennsylvania](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Livermore,_Pennsylvania)

